# January 12" Quilt block swap discussion



## AngieM2

Okay, executive decision here. Going with a 12" quilt block Starting sometime between 5th and 15th of Jan and will go out unitl about Mid March.

The exact times will be posted when we do the sign up page.

For now.

I need to know what colors 2 to 4 with a neutral color (black.muslin ecru, white)

So, what colors and you can suggest a theme.


----------



## AngieM2

And if you've done at least 2 swaps before, you can PM me if you're interested in hosting this one.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

how about a two color choice like red and white, blue and white, pink and black.


----------



## HorseMom

Oh, more then half my stash is still boxed up! I have fall/rustic, batiks, and greens making up my stash I'd love to do a swap, but please don't let me, lol! I know I'm not set up at this time for something like this......
Heidi


----------



## Ms.Lilly

I am thinking it would be nice to use some cheery spring colors in the middle of winter. How about Pink, Yellow, Green, & White. Or if you want to do three omit the green, the colors should be on the brighter side not pastels.


----------



## Macybaby

I like the idea of a two color choice - I've participated in several wide open swaps, and would love getting a set of blocks with more uniformity - for something different.

I don't know how a color choice works - if you can only use those colors, or if they have to predominate and other colors can be used also. 

I'd love to do a red/pink/white (no other colors) 

or maybe on idea would be it has to be a bright color with white (with focus on a pattern fabric, not just solids) - with no other color in the block - so all bocks would be a color with white, but different colors of blocks . . . And if we want to get a variety, we could post what colors so we don't accidentally all choose the same one. 

Another Idea I like is picking a block pattern - so all the blocks are the same but the color is different - or maybe all variations of a block pattern . . .


----------



## cc

I can hardly wait for sign up! I have sooooooooo much fabric, just a matter of locating it. I'd really like to use up some of my 1930's reproduction fabrics and unbleached muslin for our solids but that is just a suggestion, I'll be happy to do whatever!


----------



## maxine

I agree with Ms Lily... bright Spring colors since it will go into March... I love greens, pinks, blues, purples, yellows, orange, Happy colors... 

Angie do you still have the site for the color chart?? I've lost it in my move... Yangtree maybe??? Well something with a Y... you know my brain sometimes short circuits.. !!!

If we do decide to have a certain Block to be done the same by everyone, perhaps an easy one, since we have a couple of newbies and I'd really like them to participate too... plus it would give all of us an easy, fun start to our New Year.. maybe later in the year we could do a Foundation Pieced block....

Hurray 12 Block here we come!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

This is a chart. Must be the one you meant.


http://www.yarntree.com/075dmcolors.jpg


I am liking the ideas all of you are having.


Angie


----------



## HorseMom

I too like the spring colors idea. The only way I'd participate in a 2 color swap was if white wasn't one of the colors. Maybe a brown and turquoise/aqua, red and black, pink and brown or pink and yellow, yellow and blue. One color and white just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Belfrybat

12" is a perfect size for me, however I don't care for a two colour pattern. Maybe three colours with one a constant, so the blocks would go well together but we'd still be able to shop our stashes for the other two colours? One group I participate with uses paint chips to coordinate their colours. So perhaps one constant colour that has to match a particular (easy to find) paint chip then paired with two other colours of our choice?

Edited to add: That yarntree site would work as well as paint chips for choosing a constant colour. Thanks for posting the link.

If we go with spring colours, perhaps one of the greens as a constant?


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

I'm in like Rain.

I would love to do something with Turquoise & Browns or Green & browns or for 3 colors Red,White & Blue (gold for a 4th color). But 30's Colors are nice and Spring like. So maybe 30 prints,and 30 solids as another suggestion. I do know that these would be darker than pastels and more of a medium tone.

I also like the thought of one block pattern like quilter'scache Friendship Star or Ohio Star but with makers choice of colors

Then I thought of a Signature Block. I don't remember if we have done those before or not. Again from our favorite free site. http://www.quilterscache.com/S/SignatureCrossBlock.html .

Just throwing my 2 cents in to the ring. 

RHT


----------



## Patches

Love the 2 color idea! I'm working on a turquoise and white hunter star right now. Love the spring colors idea. Maybe green or pink or purple or yellow and white?! I'm also excited about a 12" swap again!!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Patches,
I need to get in gear and make a Hunters star quilt myself. I was looking into buying the Rapid fire template that Deb Tucker put out. How are you doing yours?


----------



## Patches

I have an accuquilt cutter and I purchased the cutting die for it. It's easy to cut out, just timely to sew together. I still have about 9 blocks to go till I'm ready to set them together.


----------



## HorseMom

I'm not sure if it's been suggested or not, but I really enjoyed the Jacobs Ladder/Southwest swap we did. The color theme was southwest but everyone did the Jacobs Ladder pattern. We could do a spring color theme, and I'll suggest the 5 minute quilt block pattern.
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TIxl3af3lzY[/ame]
Heidi


----------



## Becka

Love the idea of using 2 colors and using brights or spring colors.


----------



## maxine

Thanks Angie.. the color chart is the one I was thinking about.. plus the paint chip cards are a good tool too...


----------



## AngieM2

Tomorrow I'm going to work on this with you all. I've been out doing things with Dad today. But before end of week, we should have this figured out and started maybe by 12th.

Angie


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I am a newer member here and have participated in the forum quilt a couple times now. How does this swap work?


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-alongs-tutorials/290048-faq-about-swaps.html

Try reading that, and the other sticky threads. It will give you some idea.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-alongs-tutorials/290048-faq-about-swaps.html
> 
> Try reading that, and the other sticky threads. It will give you some idea.



Thank you! I stumbled across this thread in the Unread area and didn't realize there was a whole section!


HDAcres


----------

